# Which grinder for Moka/French press



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

I've been looking at getting a grinder to support my current Moka/French press set up. I been looking at buying something s/h to get a better grinder and there are quite a few doser types for sale (SJ, F5, RR45) but will I be able to use them with my set up or would I be wasting too much grounds?

Prices are around £150 to £200 and will probably need a set of burrs plus maybe a refinish. By the time you add all these costs is it not better to look at something new.

The Compak K3 Touch looks good value at £349 from Bella Barista and it includes a spare set of burrs.

Or is there an alternative?

Richard


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How big are the doses you are typically grinding?

I'm not suggesting that you should aim low (buy what you can afford, that makes you happy, bear in mind you have to look at it every day) but unless you are looking to brew espresso I don't really see the appeal of a dosered grinder? For brewed, a grinder that will grind into a receptacle on scales is a good idea, but not essential as you can confirm ground weight after grinding, just a bit more wastage.

French press doesn't need anything outstanding in terms of a grinder. Any decent hand or electric grinder will produce a tasty moka pot too.

From £150 to the K3 there are lots of alternatives (Baratza, Wilfa), spare burrs might be nice if you happen upon a stone in a bag of beans.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I would suggest the santos 01 in the for sale section might be easier to use. You can use a jam funnel instead of a hopper to make it more user friendly too.


----------

